# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغییر رشته در پیش دانشگاهی

## hosseinsis

*سلام.من الان پیش دانشگاهی هستم و رشتم ریاضیه.
آیا میتونم از ریاضی به تجربی تغییر رشته بدم؟
اصلا امکانش هست؟*

----------


## hosseinsis

لطفا جواب دهید

----------


## reyhaneh224

سلام بله امکانش هست فقط باید تابستون امتحان زیست رو بدین که نهایی هست و نمره قبولی بیارین تا وارد رشته تجربی بشین  من خودم ریاضی به انسانی اومدم و پسرخاله ریاضی به تجربی خیلی راحت میشه تغییر رشته داد

----------

